# Cro Cop getting KTFO



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Can someone post a gif of CC getting KTFO!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here.

You can even use it as an avatar. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

I still cant belive that crap...........with crocop........oh well......


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thx for the effort man but im looking for something bigger. Also the part where he gets his leg ****ed up. Thx though.




Anyone else wanna give it a shot?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry....

Actually anything bigger than the one I made, will be over forum size limits (avatars) for non-paid members, so good luck with anything else.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Thx for the effort man but im looking for something bigger. Also the part where he gets his leg ****ed up. Thx though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For non paid members thiers only a limit to how big and how much space the avatar is.


----------

